# CPB Credential-Study



## nguernsey (Jul 29, 2013)

Hello to all, 

I am going to use this thread as an ongoing Q&A since this credential is very new. I ordered it last night to take advantage of the July special. I already scheduled the exam on December 20, 2013. I am waiting on a single textbook and coding books to be shipped to my house. I also have to wait a day or two for the log-on to the module. Feel free to join if you have taken this test, studying or contemplating it. All opinions welcomed. 
I already have my CPC and obtaining this credential to become more well-rounded for my professional career. Currently, I am on a temporary assignment with a large insurance company doing code editing. 

Nicole


----------



## nguernsey (Jul 29, 2013)

nguernsey said:


> Hello to all,
> 
> I am going to use this thread as an ongoing Q&A since this credential is very new. I ordered it last night to take advantage of the July special. I already scheduled the exam on December 20, 2013. I am waiting on a single textbook and coding books to be shipped to my house. I also have to wait a day or two for the log-on to the module. Feel free to join if you have taken this test, studying or contemplating it. All opinions welcomed.
> I already have my CPC and obtaining this credential to become more well-rounded for my professional career. Currently, I am on a temporary assignment with a large insurance company doing code editing.
> ...



Attention moderators: This needs to be moved to the Student Section, not employment.


----------



## Chunduri (Aug 9, 2013)

nguernsey said:


> Hello to all,
> 
> I am going to use this thread as an ongoing Q&A since this credential is very new. I ordered it last night to take advantage of the July special. I already scheduled the exam on December 20, 2013. I am waiting on a single textbook and coding books to be shipped to my house. I also have to wait a day or two for the log-on to the module. Feel free to join if you have taken this test, studying or contemplating it. All opinions welcomed.
> I already have my CPC and obtaining this credential to become more well-rounded for my professional career. Currently, I am on a temporary assignment with a large insurance company doing code editing.
> ...


Good to know that you are planning to take CPB. My employer asked me to do that and I m in a dilemma about the preparation. I am a CPC right now and looking for any advices regarding CPB. Let's go. BTW, what study guide you are procuring ?


----------



## nguernsey (Aug 9, 2013)

I purchased the 4 month learning course that includes 2 textbooks, one that serves as a workbook. The coding book bundle is requires. (CPT, ICD-CM, HCPC).


----------

